# gentoo-4.4.6 hangs waiting for uevents to be processed

## jagdpanther

I upgraded from gentoo-sources-4.1.15-r1 to gentoo-sources-4.4.6 today. After  copying the 4.1.15-r1 .config file into the 4.4.6 source, point the /usr/src/linux symbolic link to the new sources,  running 'make oldconfg', 'make -j16', 'make modules_install' and the rest of my normal kernel upgrade tasks, I rebooted.  (Also, before the reboot I re-emerged nvidia-drivers-361.28)

The boot seems to hang at:

"Waiting for uevents to be processed"

If I wait for a couple of minutes a few more line appear and then the system hangs after loading the sound module.

After a few more minutes I hit the reset button and  booted back into gentoo-sources-4.1.15-r1.

I have checked and found a few other threads from 2016 with this same issue but  their issues seemed to be with hardware that I dont' have.

/var/log/messages showed the original shutdown of 4.1.15 then a 5 minute gap (where I tried 4.4.6) and then booting back into 4.1.15-r1.  I did not see any messages in /var/log messages for the 4.4.6 boot.  (I use syslogng and bootrc.  I also have 'rc_parallel="NO"' in /etc/rc.conf.)

Any suggestions on how to start tracking down this issue?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jagdpanther,

nvidia-drivers is a popular culprit.  Remove it, or at least, move the kernel module so it can't be found.  Report back what happens.

At the point of processing uevents, root is not yet mounted read/write, so there is nowhere to write logs.

----------

## jagdpanther

NeddySeagoon:  Thank you for the reply.

The issue is solved but I don't think it is a Nvidia issue (or is was a combination issue).  Moving the  

/lib/modules/4.4.6-gentoo/video directory (which contains three Nvidia kernel modules)  did not fix the issue so I moved the video directory back.  

At the same time, after removing the original copy, I re-emerged gentoo-sources-4.4.6, and after copying in the .config from 4.1.15-r1 I re-ran 'make oldconfig'.  I made one change.  Here is the diff:

< CONFIG_PROC_CHILDREN=y

---

> # CONFIG_PROC_CHILDREN is not set

According to the description:

 Provides a fast way to retrieve first level children pids of a task.

I wanted to see that.  I turned off CONFIG_PROC_CHILDREN and now all is well.

----------

